# KING of the STREETS



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I always wondered why people call it KING of the STREETS when half of them don't drive them but on in off the trailers now tell me how does that give you the reason to call your self a KING of the STREETS when it not a street car I think KING of the STREETS should be car that only drive on the streets without using a trailer I'm not trying to start shit I'm just asking what you guys think


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

I AGREE!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Good Point Homie :yes: I Agree King of the streets SHOULD be a ride that is on the streets cruising and can catch those major inches, I mean not a car that just gets trailered, from hop to hop, PERSONALLY I am not a fan of radical hoppers with extremely modified suspensions.......

I think out here in Nor Cal we have some clean ass rides for example Himbone and The Elco he used to go against, Tim, Clean rides that catch air, but also look good doing it...... Wayne was a perfect example of what king of the streets should be about.

That's just my opinion, hope nobody gets butthurt :biggrin:


----------



## carucha64 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 04:16 AM~9189113
> *Good Point Homie :yes: I Agree King of the streets SHOULD be a ride that is on the streets cruising and can catch those major inches, I mean not a car that just gets trailered, from hop to hop, PERSONALLY I am not a fan of radical hoppers with extremely modified suspensions.......
> 
> I think out here in Nor Cal we have some clean ass rides for example Himbone and The Elco he used to go against, Tim, Clean rides that catch air, but also look good doing it...... Wayne was a perfect example of what king of the streets should be about.
> ...


Good Point Carnal, there are allot of cars out here where I stay that hop at crazy heights, but look like some straight junk yard cars, they shouldn't be labeled the king of the streets.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Nov 9 2007, 04:30 AM~9189153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you repost pic :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I remember when i was King of the Streets and was the car to beat, of course this was quite a few years ago


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

now it's just a show car










but once the frames redone i will be back in the pits and the streets


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

YES SIR I THANK THE SAME WAY I GOT ONE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 03:16 AM~9189113
> *Good Point Homie :yes: I Agree King of the streets SHOULD be a ride that is on the streets cruising and can catch those major inches, I mean not a car that just gets trailered, from hop to hop, PERSONALLY I am not a fan of radical hoppers with extremely modified suspensions.......
> 
> I think out here in Nor Cal we have some clean ass rides for example Himbone and The Elco he used to go against, Tim, Clean rides that catch air, but also look good doing it...... Wayne was a perfect example of what king of the streets should be about.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carucha64_@Nov 9 2007, 04:11 AM~9189135
> *Good Point Carnal, there are allot of cars out here where I stay that hop at crazy heights, but look like some straight junk yard cars, they shouldn't be labeled the king of the streets.
> *


 GOOD POINT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 11:16 AM~9191023
> *I remember when i was King of the Streets and was the car to beat, of course this was quite a few years ago
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when you would drive all the way to Sacramento for shows and toy drive and you would hopp your shit and not give a fuck for back then your car got up nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 11:35 AM~9191154
> *I remember when you would drive all the way to Sacramento for shows and toy drive and you would hopp your shit and not give a fuck for back then your car got up nice :thumbsup:
> *


True dat i would go from Sac to San Jo nobody was off limits i remeber every street hopper back then wanted a shot at the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 03:16 AM~9189113
> *Good Point Homie :yes: I Agree King of the streets SHOULD be a ride that is on the streets cruising and can catch those major inches, I mean not a car that just gets trailered, from hop to hop, PERSONALLY I am not a fan of radical hoppers with extremely modified suspensions.......
> 
> I think out here in Nor Cal we have some clean ass rides for example Himbone and The Elco he used to go against, Tim, Clean rides that catch air, but also look good doing it...... Wayne was a perfect example of what king of the streets should be about.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

can you repost the pic :biggrin:
bounzin


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 11:38 AM~9191180
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave: Wussup with them kicks mayne?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 11:40 AM~9191194
> *:wave: Wussup with them kicks mayne?
> *


lets not get off topic with this one bro I'll PM you right now


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i know there are better pics out there, sad thing is these are the only ones i have


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i know some bay area people got pics or video of my car clowning, post them up if u got them


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Nov 9 2007, 04:20 AM~9188871
> *I AGREE!
> *


x10 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

PERFECT EXAMPLE OF KING OF THE STREETS MATERIAL...........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:13 PM~9191396
> *PERFECT EXAMPLE OF KING OF THE STREETS MATERIAL...........
> 
> 
> ...


Are there any pics of the regal getting off, that's a clean ass Regal but 3-wheelin does not make you king of the streets


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:20 PM~9191423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that Monte's got my vote


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

The Regal is the HULK I know you have seen the Hulk get air !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:20 PM~9191423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:23 PM~9191440
> *The Regal is the HULK I know you have seen the Hulk get air !!!
> *


i have not seen this ride is he local or an out of towner


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:26 PM~9191454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i've seen this one in project rides this fucker gets off and is one clean ass monte just don't like the fire engine red to much


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 12:26 PM~9191456
> *i have not seen this ride is he local or an out of towner
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s293/cokeguy23/TheHULK031-1.jpg
[IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s293/cokeguy23/TheHULK030.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s293/cokeguy23/TheHULK026.jpg


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:36 PM~9191483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS ALL I NEEDED TO SEE


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:23 PM~9191440
> *The Regal is the HULK I know you have seen the Hulk get air !!!
> *


Plus i'm more a Monte Man so don't know all the regals


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:26 PM~9191454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this guy actually drive's his car


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 12:52 PM~9191581
> *this guy actually drive's his car
> *


it is clean know when i redo my Monte this one right here and Sicko87 have raised my bar of what i have to do


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 11:36 AM~9191483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS CAR IS NICE, SEEN IT IN PERSON AT THE CHICAGO MAJESTIC PICNIC, IN 2006, IT DIDN'T DO MUCH BUT THAT'S CUZ THE BATTERIES WHERE DEAD OR SOME THING BUT STILL BIG PROPS ON THE HULK!~


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 01:13 PM~9191688
> *THIS CAR IS NICE, SEEN IT IN PERSON AT THE CHICAGO MAJESTIC PICNIC, IN 2006, IT DIDN'T DO MUCH BUT THAT'S CUZ THE BATTERIES WHERE DEAD OR SOME THING BUT STILL BIG PROPS ON THE HULK!~
> *


thats when the dream team came and called him out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 01:29 PM~9191750
> *thats when the dream team came and called him out
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Let's see some more canidates for King of the Street


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 01:29 PM~9191750
> *thats when the dream team came and called him out
> *


do you have any pics of the dream team's rides?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 01:29 PM~9191750
> *thats when the dream team came and called him out
> *


Damn i guess i better start watching these hopping video's to get caught up again with you's out there besides the bay area :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 01:33 PM~9191788
> *do you have any pics of the dream team's rides?
> *


nene's single pump regal that is now owned buy goodtimes member from the mid west


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 THATS TIGHT, SEE I GIVE CREDIT TO ANYONE THAT CAN MAKE A CAR HIT BUMPER, BUT IF ITS PRIMERED OR JUST A SHITTY 100 PAINT JOB AND SOME CHINAS WELL NO DISRESPECT, BUT I CANT SAY ITS THE* KING* OF ANYTHING, BECAUSE IN *MY* BOOK IT NEEDS TO BE GOOD IN BOTH WORLDS..... AND DRIVEABLE, DOESNT HAVE TO BE DRIVIN ALLOT, BUT NEEDS TO BE ABLE TO DRIVE.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i miss drivin my car, it needs a little work to be safe for me to drive around more often it has one working brake someone pinched the brake line's :angry: next year all be rollin it more often untill then the trailor is safest for us


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 9 2007, 01:51 PM~9191898
> *i miss drivin my car,  it needs a little work to be safe for me to drive around more often it has one working brake  someone pinched the brake line's  :angry: next year all be rollin it more often untill then the trailor  is safest for us
> *


YEA WE SEEN YOUR CAR DRIVE, CRUISE EVERYTHING THERE IS NO QUESTION YOUR HOLDING IT DOWN OUT HERE IN THE BAY AREA AND WHAT I LIKE ABOUT YOUR RIDE IS THAT YOU DONT HAVE A HUGE LOCK UP IN THE REAR, WHERE YOU HAVE A MODIFIED FRAME I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY CALL THOSE TWO BARS THAT LOOK LIKE A SUBFRAME OR WHATEVER THE FU*K !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 9 2007, 01:51 PM~9191898
> *i miss drivin my car,  it needs a little work to be safe for me to drive around more often it has one working brake  someone pinched the brake line's  :angry: next year all be rollin it more often untill then the trailor  is safest for us
> *


same here from all the hopping i use to do my frame has collapsed a little so i only drive every once in awhile. but i will be rebuilding mine soon and be back to rolling it all the time and hopping again nothing crazy looking for mid 40's just to clown


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 01:52 PM~9191903
> *YEA WE SEEN YOUR CAR DRIVE, CRUISE EVERYTHING THERE IS NO QUESTION YOUR HOLDING IT DOWN OUT HERE IN THE BAY AREA AND WHAT I LIKE ABOUT YOUR RIDE IS THAT YOU DONT HAVE A HUGE LOCK UP IN THE REAR, WHERE YOU HAVE A MODIFIED FRAME I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THEY CALL THOSE TWO BARS THAT LOOK LIKE A SUBFRAME OR WHATEVER THE FU*K !!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 01:15 AM~9188862
> *I always wondered why people call it KING of the STREETS when half of them don't drive them but on in off the trailers now tell me how does that give you the reason to call your self a KING of the STREETS when it not a street car I think KING of the STREETS should be car that only drive on the streets without using a trailer I'm not trying to start shit I'm just asking what you guys think
> *


If I'm not mistaken the term King of the Streets started when mofos used to drive their shit and hop. Like when you watch the OG Young Hogs those cars were all driven and hopped. hell you even got SouthSide CC hoppin on some


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 9 2007, 04:33 PM~9193059
> *If I'm not mistaken the term King of the Streets started when mofos used to drive their shit and hop. Like when you watch the OG Young Hogs those cars were all driven and hopped. hell you even got SouthSide CC hoppin on some
> *


like I said half of thoses cars are not street cars


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 12:16 PM~9191023
> *I remember when i was King of the Streets and was the car to beat, of course this was quite a few years ago
> 
> 
> ...


I remember you wouldnt see me that night in San Jo in 2000 when I was gonna serve that Monte in my Blacc 92 cadi!
I went out there to serve you and you didnt want none! Wish we coulda got that hop off!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 12:37 PM~9191171
> *True dat  i would go from Sac to San Jo nobody was off limits i remeber every street hopper back then wanted a shot at the Monte :biggrin:
> *


Yup, I pulled right next to you at the McDonalds on Santa clara street and said "I didnt wanna hop against anyone but you" That Lac STAYED on the bumper too. I had to chop up some regal that night cause you didnt wanna hop me!

BTW, I dont hop in pits, I hopped on the streets, and I was The San Jose King of the Streets 1999-2000!

Its all good though, look forward to seeing that monte bacc in action!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

are you going to swing that Lincoln you just got bro :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2007, 04:57 PM~9193220
> *Yup, I pulled right next to you at the McDonalds on Santa clara street and said "I didnt wanna hop against anyone but you"  That Lac STAYED on the bumper too. I had to chop up some regal that night cause you didnt wanna hop me!
> 
> BTW, I dont hop in pits, I hopped on the streets, and I was The San Jose King of the Streets 1999-2000!
> ...


It will be back out hopping in a year or 2 going with a whole new Hi-low set-up and this time fully wrapped frame. i'm talking pits at these little shows because you get real street hoppers not these freak show hoppers, never did to much hopping at the Mcdonalds, more at tully and the parking lot a few blocks away and in the back of Mcdonald's.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2007, 04:57 PM~9193220
> *BTW, I dont hop in pits, I hopped on the streets, and I was The San Jose King of the Streets 1999-2000!
> 
> Its all good though, look forward to seeing that monte bacc in action!
> *


that was around the time i'm talking about it's been a long minute but i will be back out there 

what happen to that caddi??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Nov 9 2007, 06:11 PM~9193371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That monte is a rida!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 06:19 PM~9193448
> *It will be back out hopping in a year or 2 going with a whole new Hi-low set-up and this time fully wrapped frame. i'm talking pits at these little shows because you get real street hoppers not these freak show hoppers, never did to much hopping at the Mcdonalds, more at tully and the parking lot a few blocks away and in the back of Mcdonald's.
> *


I remember you hopping at the 7-11(r.i.p) on King and Story one time. thats when I told myself I wanted to serve you! You were one of the only cats at that time who had a clean car that could get up!
I wish we coulda got that hop off but maybe in the future!

cant wait till the ride is bacc out!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2007, 05:24 PM~9193487
> *Nah, just a nice street rida to keep me in traffic till my glasshouse is done!
> That monte is a rida!
> *


Thanks i try to be i took a break for a minute with the wifey and new baby girl i had to slow down for a second, but i'm ready to come back out with the Monte fully upgraded


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2007, 05:27 PM~9193518
> *I remember you hopping at the 7-11(r.i.p) on King and Story one time. thats when I told myself I wanted to serve you! You were one of the only cats at that time who had a clean car that could get up!
> I wish we coulda got that hop off but maybe in the future!
> 
> ...


RIP 7-11 :angel: 
so what you hopping these days? like i said i've been away for awhile


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 06:31 PM~9193572
> *RIP 7-11  :angel:
> so what you hopping these days? like i said i've been away for awhile
> *


I had a 92 blue Lac that was hot but sold it a year ago. Im working on a glasshouse now and have a 99 Town car!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i wish i had pics of those old days in San Jo i know somebody has to have some


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 11:16 AM~9191023
> *I remember when i was King of the Streets and was the car to beat, of course this was quite a few years ago
> 
> 
> ...


*Are you the guy with the baddest Monte in the Bay Area?*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone got Pics of Wayne's 63 Drop???
Or Peanuts 64? Those rides were tight and still doin it too...............


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 12:29 PM~9191750
> *thats when the dream team came and called him out
> *


YEAH WE DID HE HOPPED AGAINST NENE AND TODD HOPPED HIS 61 AND I HAD MY LINCOLN!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 07:01 PM~9194103
> *YEAH WE DID  HE HOPPED AGAINST NENE AND TODD HOPPED HIS 61 AND I HAD MY LINCOLN!!!
> *


that lincoln was tight do you still have it?


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 12:33 PM~9191788
> *do you have any pics of the dream team's rides?
> *



























































THESE ARE ALL THE CARS THAT WENT THAT YEAR!!!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 06:06 PM~9194121
> *that lincoln was tight do you still have it?
> *


SOLD IT ABOUT THREE MONTH AGO!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Nov 9 2007, 07:09 PM~9194142
> *SOLD IT ABOUT THREE MONTH AGO!!
> *


are you working on a new project now


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 01:52 PM~9191581
> *this guy actually drive's his car
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2007, 07:33 PM~9194268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what I like to see :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 09:26 PM~9194587
> *thats what I like to see :thumbsup:
> *


He drives the shit out of that car, if the weater is good he's driving it.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here's himbone's car


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 01:15 AM~9188862
> *I always wondered why people call it KING of the STREETS when half of them don't drive them but on in off the trailers now tell me how does that give you the reason to call your self a KING of the STREETS when it not a street car I think KING of the STREETS should be car that only drive on the streets without using a trailer I'm not trying to start shit I'm just asking what you guys think
> *


yup i think exactly the same


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 9 2007, 09:25 PM~9194960
> *yup i think exactly the same
> 
> 
> ...


your the only homboy out here right now that I seen drive anywhere right along with me


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 09:28 PM~9194981
> *your the only homboy out here right now that I seen drive anywhere right along with me
> *


hell yeah mainnnn... we should have our own k.o.s

:0  

whens the next one??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 9 2007, 09:31 PM~9195004
> *hell yeah mainnnn... we should have our own k.o.s
> 
> :0
> ...


I'm down and the rule is no trailer queens and none of that bullshit parking your trailer around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 09:35 PM~9195031
> *I'm down and the rule is no trailer queens and none of that bullshit parking your trailer around the corner :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hell yeah :biggrin: !!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 9 2007, 09:25 PM~9194960
> *yup i think exactly the same
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 
DAMN NIGGZZZZZZZZZZZ DOIN IT MAYNE


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 05:19 PM~9193448
> *It will be back out hopping in a year or 2 going with a whole new Hi-low set-up and this time fully wrapped frame. i'm talking pits at these little shows because you get real street hoppers not these freak show hoppers, never did to much hopping at the Mcdonalds, more at tully and the parking lot a few blocks away and in the back of Mcdonald's.
> *


 A CALL ME WIN IT IS DONE. ILL COME HOP YOU.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

peanut is now in the 209 with his baby blue 64. only time my car sees the trailer is when i got a new set of coils under and dont wanna squash them out before i get to put some work in on them. after the coils are shot i ride on them when the weather is good. when the new set comes in, i tend not to drive it unless its worth my time cuz coils and motors aint cheap to be replacing lol. i drove down to san jose on a brand new set of coils to a streetlow event, man that sunol grades fucked up slow lane i saw nothing but sky for a few seconds and prayed i was gonna be in the same lane lol. needless to say by the time i made it to the event the coils were too soft


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 9 2007, 09:41 PM~9195065
> *A CALL ME WIN IT IS DONE. ILL COME HOP YOU.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would be cool


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

this is what I got its my daily drive its not the best looking car but I try


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i'm not takeing any of this personally but i think we see them on trailors for varius resons distant's ease of speed if it breaks how ya gunna get home , for me its i cant fit 8 people and a car seat in the 63 so i need to tow if i want to go


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 10 2007, 08:41 AM~9197148
> *i'm not takeing any of this personally but i think we see them on trailors  for varius  resons  distant's ease of speed  if it breaks how ya gunna get home , for me its i cant fit 8 people and a car seat in the 63 so i need to tow if i want to go
> *


you got a point... i seen your car.. its driveable if u wanted too.. but u know theres some u can tell they dont drive for shit!! :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707+Nov 9 2007, 11:04 PM~9195639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2, Tim You drove your ride to Sam's hopped it and drove back, were not saying you cannot tow your cars, but they need to be seen driven every once in a blue moon. Don't think you fit the catagory, your doing good homie, we need more riders like ya'll out here..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 10 2007, 08:41 AM~9197148
> *i'm not takeing any of this personally but i think we see them on trailors  for varius  resons  distant's ease of speed  if it breaks how ya gunna get home , for me its i cant fit 8 people and a car seat in the 63 so i need to tow if i want to go
> *


you got a good point


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> :0 Good picture you got there....... :biggrin:
> 
> thanks I got it from you :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> > :0 Good picture you got there....... :biggrin:
> >
> > thanks I got it from you :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 9 2007, 08:33 PM~9194268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite rides man he did a nice job on it and he does drive and swing that mother fucker and not a crazy ass lockup I like more of a clean street hopper myself.  We need to get back to our roots on cars and get off the trailers and cruise them


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2007, 02:10 AM~9202146
> *This is one of my favorite rides man he did a nice job on it and he does drive and swing that mother fucker and not a crazy ass lockup I like more of a clean street hopper myself.  GOODTIMES CC / MOSTHATED CC REPEN THE SIETE UNO NUEVE FOR 2008*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2007, 09:59 PM~9195162
> *peanut is now in the 209 with his baby blue 64.  only time my car sees the trailer is when i got a new set of coils under and dont wanna squash them out before i get to put some work in on them.  after the coils are shot i ride on them when the weather is good. when the new set comes in, i tend not to drive it unless its worth my time cuz coils and motors aint cheap to be replacing lol.  i drove down to san jose on a brand new set of coils to a streetlow event, man that sunol grades fucked up slow lane i saw nothing but sky for a few seconds and prayed i was gonna be in the same lane lol.  needless to say by the time i made it to the event the coils were too soft
> *


i know your shit is workin are you comin to sams on da 8th?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Let me give y'all a little hitory lesson...

Young Hogg coined the phrase "KOTS" He used to make and give out a trophy for it on/in Crenshaw, woodley park or on new years. It started on the westside of L.A. on the Shaw. There was no "KOTS" before this anywhere. this was back in the mid 90's

After YH flopped and all the garbage-mobiles started swangin' and all this new shit you see started happinin', KOTS is just a loosly thrown around word used all over the place...SWITCHMANLA should know, he was there. 

KOTS was for real riders out there every sunday on little tires and 13's drivin their cars...clean cars, not this crap on 10 foot switchcords.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 11 2007, 06:23 PM~9205183
> *Let me give y'all a little hitory lesson...
> 
> Young Hogg coined the phrase "KOTS" He used to make and give out a trophy for it on/in Crenshaw, woodley park or on new years. It started on the westside of L.A. on the Shaw. There was no "KOTS" before this anywhere. this was back in the mid 90's
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats real talk...I was there and seen all this when it started. There was no such thing as house calls or any of that either...you'd just find somebody on the Shaw and serve'em...thats it. KOTS to me will ALWAYS and ONLY be an L.A. thang started and awarded by Young Hogg.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 12 2007, 04:20 AM~9208381
> *Thats real talk...I was there and seen all this when it started. There was no such thing as house calls or any of that either...you'd just find somebody on the Shaw and serve'em...thats it. KOTS to me will ALWAYS and ONLY be an L.A. thang started and awarded by Young Hogg.
> *


Aye brah....I feel ya on the history. I tell one thing Id like to see....
A title to the dude who has the lowest bumper on the street. You know...have these cats come in and lay their rides out! Im talking lay it in drive, get out and that car aint movin kinda laid!!!! That would change the game....like ol Doc said in my video....."....get back to ridin...cuttin your car and layin it. Quit dippin and start layin..."

Just my ramblins.... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 9 2007, 10:41 PM~9195065
> *A CALL ME WIN IT IS DONE. ILL COME HOP YOU.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 9 2007, 11:04 PM~9195639
> *this is what I got its my daily drive its not the best looking car but I try
> 
> 
> ...



for a daily that hops its a nice fucking car :thumbsup: n dat shit would look sick all burgandy


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 12 2007, 07:02 AM~9208605
> *Aye brah....I feel ya on the history. I tell one thing Id like to see....
> A title to the dude who has the lowest bumper on the street. You know...have these cats come in and lay their rides out! Im talking lay it in drive, get out and that car aint movin kinda laid!!!! That would change the game....like ol Doc said in my video....."....get back to ridin...cuttin your car and layin it. Quit dippin and start layin..."
> 
> ...


Start it up! you're in a perfect position to do this like Young Hogg was with KOTS. Make a trophy for it, put it on tape. this will change the game! I'll put mine up to the test! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 13 2007, 12:37 AM~9216055
> *Start it up! you're in a perfect position to do this like Young Hogg was with KOTS. Make a trophy for it, put it on tape. this will change the game! I'll put mine up to the test! :biggrin:
> *


I will be having an award for most "laid" car at the Food Drive we doin this weekend....and yes it will be on tape!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 13 2007, 12:38 AM~9216065
> *I will be having an award for most "laid" car at the Food Drive we doin this weekend....and yes it will be on tape!!
> *


There ya'go!!!! hype it up!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 9 2007, 05:57 PM~9193746
> *Are you the guy with the baddest Monte in the Bay Area?
> *


You know this true, name any Monte from the bay that has put it down like me for so many years and here is the most important part still rolling a show winning ride.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 9 2007, 09:41 PM~9195065
> *A CALL ME WIN IT IS DONE. ILL COME HOP YOU.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good i don't mind taking a trip down south, when down this time i won't be looking to be king of the streets just mid 40's


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 12 2007, 09:45 AM~9209319
> *for a daily that hops its a nice fucking car :thumbsup:  n dat shit would look sick all burgandy
> *


I just might do that


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 13 2007, 12:38 AM~9216065
> *I will be having an award for most "laid" car at the Food Drive we doin this weekend....and yes it will be on tape!!
> *


 you bets belive i,ll be there johnny i know allllll about that  







uffin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 11 2007, 05:23 PM~9205183
> *Let me give y'all a little hitory lesson...
> 
> Young Hogg coined the phrase "KOTS" He used to make and give out a trophy for it on/in Crenshaw, woodley park or on new years. It started on the westside of L.A. on the Shaw. There was no "KOTS" before this anywhere. this was back in the mid 90's
> ...


Well said, a clean hitter is always better then these junker transformer cars they got out there now


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i would love to see a hop off for pinks :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2007, 08:42 PM~9222349
> *i would love to see a hop off for pinks :0
> *


that would be a trip :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2007, 08:42 PM~9222349
> *i would love to see a hop off for pinks :0
> *


that would be interesting, i wonder how many people would do that


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2007, 05:28 PM~9220271
> *Well said, a clean hitter is always better then these junker transformer cars they got out there now
> *


X12458


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 14 2007, 07:11 AM~9224731
> *that would be interesting, i wonder how many people would do that
> *


i mean seriously if its for pinks its a done deal. that means any motherfucker talkin dat shit either steps up his game or falls back. That shit would be gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2007, 02:40 PM~9227818
> *i mean seriously if its for pinks its a done deal. that means any motherfucker talkin dat shit either steps up his game or falls back. That shit would be gangsta :biggrin:
> *


sup bro how everything in the MIA I know you got some good pics of your car


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 14 2007, 02:40 PM~9227818
> *i mean seriously if its for pinks its a done deal. that means any motherfucker talkin dat shit either steps up his game or falls back. That shit would be gangsta :biggrin:
> *


yeah it would you know as soon as the crowd clears the dude will be crying for his car back saying he was just playing around :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 14 2007, 02:42 PM~9227831
> *yeah it would you know as soon as the crowd clears the dude will be crying for his car back saying he was just playing around :biggrin:
> *


i've had this happen before with money has soon as it was time to pay up they where like ih i thought we was playing around :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hummm


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 14 2007, 11:18 PM~9231615
> *hummm
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 9 2007, 01:36 PM~9191483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet car


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 14 2007, 11:33 PM~9231698
> *sweet car
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 13 2007, 09:42 PM~9222349
> *i would love to see a hop off for pinks :0
> *


there would be some fights if that started to happen


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i thought the hulk was in rollerz only? good 2 c him reppin dat big UCE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 14 2007, 02:42 PM~9227830
> *sup bro how everything in the MIA I know you got some good pics of your car
> *


sup my ninja. man everything here is the same as usual. EVERYDAY THANG comin soon to a hop near U :0 oh and yeah meng i gotta get um pics up real shit i wanna take a whole bunch worth then imma have my brother upload em to this site, or maybe i can jus e-mail em 2 ya and u can post em up for me???? :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hummm


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Let's see some more pics of the candidates for KOTS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

chippin today tomorrow and the day afer that


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 15 2007, 07:40 AM~9232777
> *sup my ninja. man everything here is the same as usual. EVERYDAY THANG comin soon to a hop near U :0  oh and yeah meng i gotta get um pics up real shit i wanna take a whole bunch worth then imma have my brother upload em to this site, or maybe i can jus e-mail em 2 ya and u can post em up for me???? :0
> *


its all good bro


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! *THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA* PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON............. 

WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT  

AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!













AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 13 2007, 07:27 AM~9217235
> *You know this true, name any Monte from the bay that has put it down like me for so many years and here is the most important part still rolling a show winning ride.
> *


man how do u drive ur car with a head tha big


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Nov 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9237550
> *man how do u drive ur car with a head tha big
> *


It's pretty easy lean to the right a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 16 2007, 07:08 AM~9240502
> *It's pretty easy lean to the right a little bit  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Nov 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9237550
> *man how do u drive ur car with a head tha big
> *


thats what I was thinking No offense bouzin but you sure do toote your own horn :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2007, 03:37 AM~9252090
> *thats what I was thinking No offense bouzin but you sure do toote your own horn :biggrin:
> *


no problem, not offended here, everybody who knows me knows i'm just talking shit, plus if i don't toote my own horn who will :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 15 2007, 08:48 AM~9233032
> *Let's see some more pics of the candidates for KOTS
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 20 2007, 09:24 AM~9265837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJVeT4wnpU


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fbixGK_1sE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

where's the one on the grass at that park


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

those are 2 great candidates right there that Imp and Elco are putting it down for the bay right now, not only do they clown but both are really clean


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

oh, so if im right king of the streets is nothing about layin these days...

:angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 20 2007, 09:41 AM~9265945
> *where's the one on the grass at that park
> *


are you talking about this one


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 20 2007, 10:54 AM~9266390
> *oh, so if im right king of the streets is nothing about layin these days...
> 
> :angry:
> *


sure it does layin your back bumper in the ground


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 20 2007, 10:54 AM~9266390
> *oh, so if im right king of the streets is nothing about layin these days...
> 
> :angry:
> *


MINE STILL LAYS THIS LOW AND DOES 90 PLUS INCHES


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so jimmy how close were u to smashin the top of the elco lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 20 2007, 09:50 PM~9271044
> *MINE STILL LAYS THIS LOW AND DOES 90 PLUS INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


impala x frames are then best damn cars to hop. U can lay em low and still get crazy inches without doing anything crazy to the rear suspension


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

*U can lay em low and still get crazy inches without doing anything crazy to the rear suspension *

r u crazy u still have to do modifications to the rear end of an impala in order for u to get a high lock up and get inches like the hoppers get. u have to first length the lower trailing arms. either buying them done or doing them urself, u have to remove the bananna bar and either install a wishbone or a Y bar for the upper trailing arm link. then after that u have to cut the bottom of the tunnel out atleast half way in order to allow the drive line movement up and down to get a high lock up, u have to then also have a slip yoke installed and new carrier bearing. have to get the rear pinion angle in a good posistion for when u do lock the car up that the driveline doesnt bind to allow the rear tires to roll otherwise if it binds it fucked up ur hop. and thats just the start of things


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 20 2007, 09:43 AM~9265574
> *no problem, not offended here, everybody who knows me knows i'm just talking shit, plus if i don't toote my own horn who will :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool go out to the bar theres plenty of women to toote that horn :0 :0 :0 J/k doggie :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 11:15 PM~9279636
> *U can lay em low and still get crazy inches without doing anything crazy to the rear suspension
> 
> r u crazy u still have to do modifications to the rear end of an impala in order for u to get a high lock up and get inches like the hoppers get.  u have to first length the lower trailing arms.  either buying them done or doing them urself, u have to remove the bananna bar and either install a wishbone or  a Y bar for the upper trailing arm link.  then after that u have to cut the bottom of the tunnel out atleast half way in order to allow the drive line movement up and down to get a high lock up,  u have to then also have a slip yoke installed and new carrier bearing.  have to get the rear pinion angle in a good posistion for when u do lock the car up that the driveline doesnt bind to allow the rear tires to roll otherwise if it binds it fucked up ur hop. and thats just the start of things
> *


maybe what he was saying is you can get mad inches and still keep the rearend in the wheel wells and layout, of course it takes some mods but what doesnt.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

jimmy- thats what i was thinking as well until i got to the part of where he thought u didnt have to do anything crazy to the rear end modifications. grant it maybe not crazy mods but theres enough mods to last you a couple of days lol so hows the impala doing, workin on anything new yet? or just stashin the impy's away


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

king fish bring your cars out


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day my fellow King of the Streets


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

on which date tim?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2007, 12:19 AM~9279952
> *maybe what he was saying is you can get mad inches and still keep the rearend in the wheel wells and layout, of course it takes some mods but what doesnt.
> *


exactly wut i meant.  and KINGFISH just like any other hopper of course its gunna need sum work


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 12:40 PM~9282502
> *on which date tim?
> *


the 8th we need 3 to make a class :biggrin: besides santa will be in the house


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

gangstaburban95- gotcha homie, i wasnt sure though. just incase some others were thinking it was easy figure i toss out some of the things involved lol. 

41chev- whats the classes? is it like all singles take on singles (impalas, caddies,regals cuttys if they are all singles) and the same for doubles. oh man santa i love santa i hope he has another set of coils for me cuz i will be needing another set soon and an extra prestolite plus motor lol. we are thinkin about gettin down there. not sure yet on the whole money situation. and dec 1 were are gonna be in the christmas parade out here in modesto finally lol so this should be fun as well.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 12:11 AM~9292568
> *gangstaburban95-  gotcha homie, i wasnt sure though.  just incase some others were thinking it was easy figure i toss out some of the things involved lol.
> 
> 41chev-  whats the classes? is it like all singles take on singles (impalas, caddies,regals cuttys if they are all singles) and the same for doubles.  oh man santa i love santa i hope he has another set of coils for me cuz i will be needing another set soon and an extra prestolite plus motor lol.  we are thinkin about gettin down there.  not sure yet on the whole money situation. and dec 1 were are gonna be in the christmas parade out here in modesto finally lol so this should be fun as well.
> *


single's against single's


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

no stashing pumps :nono: in the clove box or under the hood


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Nov 24 2007, 11:18 PM~9298141
> *no stashing pumps  :nono: in the clove box or under the hood
> *


 :0 who does that


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha i dont stash the pumps no where but in the trunk lol


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 12:11 AM~9292568
> *gangstaburban95-  gotcha homie, i wasnt sure though.  just incase some others were thinking it was easy figure i toss out some of the things involved lol.
> 
> 41chev-  whats the classes? is it like all singles take on singles (impalas, caddies,regals cuttys if they are all singles) and the same for doubles.  oh man santa i love santa i hope he has another set of coils for me cuz i will be needing another set soon and an extra prestolite plus motor lol.  we are thinkin about gettin down there.  not sure yet on the whole money situation. and dec 1 were are gonna be in the christmas parade out here in modesto finally lol so this should be fun as well.
> *


Well shit homie get ur asses down here :biggrin: by that time my regal should be swangin big inches havent decided to go single or double pump yet but regardless its gunna be on the bumper. Slowly but surely...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

gangstaburban95- haha i feel ya homie its a process to get it on the bumper not a over nite thing. im almost there got the right pump, got the new batteries, and i feel i got the right coil just a matter of time and some tweakin on the rear suspension


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2007, 12:03 AM~9305388
> *gangstaburban95-  haha i feel ya homie its a process to get it on the bumper not a over nite thing.  im almost there got the right pump, got the new batteries, and i feel i got the right coil just a matter of time and some tweakin on the rear suspension
> *


good shit  yeah tweaking and tuning is da name of the game :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya its a fuckin never ending battle if u ask me. its either u burn up a motor, squash out ur coils or soemthing else while ur tryin to get everything working with eachother one seems to go out on u lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2007, 02:53 AM~9322653
> *Ya its a fuckin never ending battle if u ask me.  its either u burn up a motor,  squash out ur coils or soemthing else while ur tryin to get everything working with eachother one seems to go out on u lol
> *


I feel you on that


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

burned up my front pump motor too last nite during the modesto christmas parade. abused the hell out of it for about 30 to 45 minutes lol and the coils were just about done too as u can see from the pic the front end was laying pretty damn low


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 03:41 PM~9355837
> *burned up my front pump motor too last nite during the modesto christmas parade.  abused the hell out of it for about 30 to 45 minutes lol  and the coils were just about done too as u can see from the pic the front end way laying pretty damn low
> 
> 
> ...


is that a single pump


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

CE 707- ya thats my single pump, the first pic is standing still in neutral and the 2nd pic was the car on the second lick


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 05:41 PM~9355837
> *burned up my front pump motor too last nite during the modesto christmas parade.  abused the hell out of it for about 30 to 45 minutes lol  and the coils were just about done too as u can see from the pic the front end was laying pretty damn low
> 
> 
> ...


damm im glad to see another G body with neons :cheesy: have u had any trouble hoppin with them?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

nope i have no problems hopping with them. the only time they broke was when i took them off lol. i used copper pipe plastic straps to keep them in place. gives them better stability. and the front one fell off that nite a block down the street hopping for the crowd but that was cuz the plastic retainers for the lights broke off if i had zip tied em up they would have been good to go. these lights are encased in HIGH IMPACT RESISTANT TUBING. and u can see my single aint no joke so it sees plenty of abuse of from. and the neon is right up under the bumper as well and i haevnt replaced it once and that neon is 2 years old


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2007, 07:25 PM~9365400
> *nope i have no problems hopping with them. the only time they broke was when i took them off lol.  i used copper pipe plastic straps to keep them in place. gives them better stability. and the front one fell off that nite a block down the street hopping for the crowd but that was cuz the plastic retainers for the lights broke off if i had zip tied em up they would have been good to go.  these lights are encased in HIGH IMPACT RESISTANT TUBING.  and u can see my single aint no joke so it sees plenty of abuse of from.  and the neon is right up under the bumper as well and i haevnt replaced it once and that neon is 2 years old
> *



thanks ill have to reinforce how i got mine up i got led neon bars i got 8 color and 12 flash ptterns for 120.... yea ur car looks really good man i cant wait to get the cutty juiced


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I ran into this website -WAYBACKMACHINE.COM-last night and found these copies of all of Hogg's websites from 2002-present as well as photos and documentaries of past KING OF THE STREETS events !!!

Ohhhh..............by the way.........the 2003 website was done SOLELY by yours truly (AND IS THE FIRST LINK DIRECTLY PROVIDED BELOW) .................but I COULD NOT have done this withithout alot of truly dedicated and passionate lowriders (AND YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE....ie Trudawg, Show and Go, CP, etc....) that were and still are a credit to their game !!!!!!!!!

Not ALL of the 2003 photos remain (ONLY the KOS in Indianna) since someone else is hosting that site but........there is MORE THAN ENOUGH that still remains to give you a good idea. I do have the images from the Chicago, Ohio and Los Angeles "KOS"'s, stored on CD's though and will post them this week as well ............to fill in the pages and due credit as well..............!!!!!


ENJOY this early Holiday Gift ....................... from MUSTANG SALII !!!!!!!













2003 KING OF THE STREET TOUR



ALL OF YOUNG HOGG'S "KING OF THE STREET" EVENTS/WEBSITES FROM 2002-2005


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any chance hoggs old videos will ever be available on dvd maybe a complete package?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Supaf|y in the Ky, they his impact resistant tubing around the lights is whats saving them from breaking. well pretty much whats saving the front one from breaking since the rear and side ones really dont see much impact. except for when the car comes down the side ones would see a bit. but hey 2 years old and still working except for when i broke them myself lol


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 9 2007, 11:43 AM~9191221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice my older bro used to mob an 80.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 11 2007, 02:10 AM~9202146
> *This is one of my favorite rides man he did a nice job on it and he does drive and swing that mother fucker and not a crazy ass lockup I like more of a clean street hopper myself.  We need to get back to our roots on cars and get off the trailers and cruise them
> *


|DAMMMM


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Dec 7 2007, 11:19 AM~9397274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie and with the other other guys speaking about young hog he's in this photo u can see him on the back passenger side. this was 1 of the out of towner videos


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 13 2007, 01:38 AM~9216065
> *I will be having an award for most "laid" car at the Food Drive we doin this weekend....and yes it will be on tape!!
> *


any car can lay but can any of them drive like that


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 7 2007, 04:45 AM~9395268
> *Supaf|y in the Ky, they his impact resistant tubing around the lights is whats saving them from breaking. well pretty much whats saving the front one from breaking since the rear and side ones really dont see much impact. except for when the car comes down the side ones would see a bit. but hey 2 years old and still working except for when i broke them myself lol
> *


 :biggrin: thats sucks that ur the reason it broke :biggrin: yea im planin on going under and retrain it better so it will handel the abbuse :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha ya well shit happends i was lucky that my buddy who owns a car stereo shop was carrying them soi got the whole undercar kit for 60 bucks lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

LIKE THIS TRE CHOP'N UP THIS CHOP'D UP ELCO....DREAM TEAM... KING'S WEST TO EAST COAST....YEA ON THEM STREET'S


----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: Its should be a street car :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oorefluxoo_@May 28 2008, 09:03 PM~10759007
> *:thumbsup: Its should be a street car :thumbsup:
> *


thats what I think 2 bro


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is the king


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

not stuck


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL THATS FUNNY GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u better hope i don't see ya cause u gona get served;;;;if u don't know just ask some body


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KingoftheStreet (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714+May 29 2008, 09:10 PM~10765607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big al, I respect what you do and that car does get some major inches. but on the real, that el camino is ugly as fuck.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XTk402vwkVU&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XTk402vwkVU&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
[/quote]


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

I DEFINITELY AGREE THAT THE STREETS IS WHERE ITS AT...I HEARD SOME BULLSHIT IN MY TOWN ABOUT THIS FOO SAYIN THAT THEIR BETTER THAN THE STREETS THAT THEY BEYOND CRUISING...AND ITS ABOUT BEING ON THE MAP...SHIT NOT ME WHEN MY 68'S DONE IMA BRING IT BACK TO MY STREETS AND EVERYWHERE ELSE I GO TO...I JUST CANT BELIEVE HOW SOME PEOPLE RUN A CLUB BUT DONT CRUISE... BULLSHIT...THE STREETS IS WHERE MY HEART IS AT..THATS WHERE IT BEGAN.. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 29 2008, 06:10 PM~10765601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i hear wat all you are saying and i understand it to the fullest,.,.

if it was up to me i would make some strict rules bout it being able to drive on streets n freeways u know,.,.

but since theres nothing i can really do bout it the way i see it is that there are no rules in the streets,.,.a KINGPIN doesnt become a KINGPIN by followin rules,.

:angry: so i guess we just gonna have to see another car with big ass tires in the back tucked right under the bumber be picked 4 king of the streets.,.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 7 2010, 01:26 AM~18504163
> *I DEFINITELY AGREE THAT THE STREETS IS WHERE ITS AT...I HEARD SOME BULLSHIT IN MY TOWN ABOUT THIS FOO SAYIN THAT THEIR BETTER THAN THE STREETS THAT THEY BEYOND CRUISING...AND ITS ABOUT BEING ON THE MAP...SHIT NOT ME WHEN MY 68'S DONE IMA BRING IT BACK TO MY STREETS AND EVERYWHERE ELSE I GO TO...I JUST CANT BELIEVE HOW SOME PEOPLE RUN A CLUB BUT DONT CRUISE... BULLSHIT...THE STREETS IS WHERE MY HEART IS AT..THATS WHERE IT BEGAN.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 20 2007, 09:21 AM~9265813
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


man that's one for the history book's.. one of the best hop's in my many years of hop'n


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10756497
> *
> LIKE THIS TRE CHOP'N UP THIS CHOP'D UP ELCO....DREAM TEAM... KING'S WEST TO EAST COAST....YEA ON THEM STREET'S
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ANYBODY STILL GOT PICS OF THERE 6FT TALL KING OF THE STREET TROPHY WITH THE MAN HOLDING THE BRIEF CASE ON TOP FROM YOUNG HOG.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLO\STYLE_@Sep 7 2010, 01:26 AM~18504163
> *I DEFINITELY AGREE THAT THE STREETS IS WHERE ITS AT...I HEARD SOME BULLSHIT IN MY TOWN ABOUT THIS FOO SAYIN THAT THEIR BETTER THAN THE STREETS THAT THEY BEYOND CRUISING...AND ITS ABOUT BEING ON THE MAP...SHIT NOT ME WHEN MY 68'S DONE IMA BRING IT BACK TO MY STREETS AND EVERYWHERE ELSE I GO TO...I JUST CANT BELIEVE HOW SOME PEOPLE RUN A CLUB BUT DONT CRUISE... BULLSHIT...THE STREETS IS WHERE MY HEART IS AT..THATS WHERE IT BEGAN.. :biggrin:
> *



:yes: it all began before we even had cars!


----------

